# menthol flavored tobacco for mite control?



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I've heard of menthol to control the tracheal mite, and tobacco to control the varroa mite. Have any of you tried smoking your bees with menthol flavored tobacco? Here is a link to where you can get some. http://www.tobaccostation.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=1114 
I'm considering this as a periodic mite control treatment, and was wondering what some of you old-timers thought. thanks,
justgojumpit


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm not an old timer but I do know the control of the varroa due to tobacco smoke is because of the increased grooming. I do the same with pine needles in my smoker.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

so i'm guessing that you use small amounts of tobacco, as i have heard of bees asphixiating on the smoke and dying???

justgojumpit


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I use PINE NEEDLES in my smoker not tobacco. I puff cool pine smoke into the entrance. This causes the ladies to do some extra grooming which causes the mites to fall on to the ground & die (no bottom board in the warm months).


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Thanks, I'll have to try that. I'm thinking about making screened bottom boards for my hives, and making room to slip a piece of plywood underneath to keep the hive from getting too drafty in the winter. Then this method would work for me too. I'm gonna have some difficulty finding pine needles though, especially dry ones. any other readily available fuels to increase bee grooming?

justgojumpit


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

There was an article a few months ago in I believe Bee Culture that talked about this - I can't recall the name of the other substance they used. I'm thinking dried berries from the sumac tree, but I could be mistaken.


----------

